# Cheap Halo recessed Trim fixtures?



## Sliver (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe an electrical or lighting supply house might have a better deal... or you could look on ebay and craigslist.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

Amazon is a little cheaper but not much. I ended up buying at Lowes.


----------

